
Netflix accounts for more than a third of prime-time internet traffic in NA - kosei
http://qz.com/567752/netflix-accounts-for-more-than-a-third-of-primetime-internet-traffic-in-north-america/
======
kosei
Also of note: "Sandvine’s report says 65% of aggregate online traffic in North
America is currently from real-time entertainment—i.e., audio and video
streaming—marking a significant increase from 49% in 2011."

